# East Slavic languages: use of instrumental



## Athaulf

I was trying to decode some song lyrics in Ukrainian recently, and I was puzzled by the following use of what I presume to be the instrumental case (the verses taken from a poem by Taras Shevchenko, so I'm sure Ukrainian readers will be familiar with them ):

_ Нехай думка, як той ворон,
Літає та кряче,
А серденько *соловейком*
Щебече та плаче
_
Now, if I'm not mistaken -- and if you'll forgive me for debasing poetry by turning it into a clumsy literal translation  -- the latter two verses are supposed to be saying something like "and [let the] heart sing and weep *like a nightingale*". Therefore, the instrumental is apparently used to convey _comparison_, rather than its "usual" purposes. Such usage is definitely impossible in Croatian.

Is my guess here correct? If yes, can instrumental be used for similar purposes in Russian? If no, what would be the correct grammatical analysis of the above verses? 

Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

_



			А серденько *соловейком*
Щебече та плаче
		
Click to expand...

Hi,_
Just two quick examples in Russian:

_Моя душа летит *приветом*_
_Навстречу вьюге снеговой  ..._
(Aleksey Tolstoy)
http://www.klassika.ru/stihi/tolstoj/moya-dusha-letit.html

More recent one:
_"Мне поешь *соловьём* о безумной тоске, _
_Где мы были вдвоем ._."
(Andrey Makarevich)

By the way, in Russian there is an idiom: *разливаться / заливаться соловьём*

ps
Another example of this (again, a ‘bird’ reference that uses instrumental) can be the quite old idiom: 
"ходить *гоголем*"
(like a гоголь )


----------



## Athaulf

Thanks for the examples. But how common is this usage nowadays in Russian and Ukrainian? Is it still alive in the spoken language, or is it restricted to poetic or archaic style?


----------



## papillon

Athaulf said:


> Therefore, the instrumental is apparently used to convey _comparison_, rather than its "usual" purposes. Such usage is definitely impossible in Croatian.
> Is my guess here correct? If yes, can instrumental be used for similar purposes in Russian? If no, what would be the correct grammatical analysis of the above verses?



The usage is alive and well. As with any other grammatical case, it is hard to define "the usual usage". Instrumental case, in particular, is used by verbs with a wide range of meanings, many of which have very little to do with the classic definition of instrumental. Things like 
Я им горжусь - I am proud of him
он прикинулся идиотом - he played a fool
are some of the examples.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> он прикинулся идиотом


I don't know why, but my 'alive' example - *выглядеть дураком /ослом * (=like a fool) - was my very first thought. 

Yes, we use this form a lot, it's not archaic.


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> Yes, we use this form a lot, it's not archaic.


Первая - *колом*, вторая - *соколом*, третья - *мелкими пташками*/пташечками  (all kinds of birds).

To Athaulf: Guess, what is it?


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Кстати, существует ещё перефраз, народная мудрость, семейное: "первый - колом, второй - соколом"

(... "третий - от дьявола")


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> Is my guess here correct? If yes, can instrumental be used for similar purposes in Russian?


Here you can get some explanation

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9_%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BA

"3. Широкое развитие и закрепление в письменных памятниках более поздней эпохи (с XVI—XVII веков) формы творительного падежа имён существительных и прилагательных входящих в составное сказуемое (тип «он был учителем»). " Although, it is not exactly the same thing.


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> Кстати, существует ещё перефраз, народная мудрость, семейное: "первый - колом, второй - соколом"
> 
> (... "третий - от дьявола")


Это вам, девушки, виднее...


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Это как раз мужское, про брак.


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> Это как раз мужское, про брак.


Это нетрудно было понять по намёку... Только _колы-соколы_ тут не при чём. 

По-русски, у женщин считается, что *первый муж - от Бога, второй - от людей*, а вот третий - действительно, от чёрта.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> По-русски, у женщин считается, что




Кстати, на днях, на нашей, не всегда доброй, знакомой лингве.ру мельком видела забавную штуковину - "Женско-мужской толковый словарь" (sic!)
("женско-мужской", не наоборот, о мир... )

"С момента запуска этого проекта было прислано около 1500 толкований слов _на женском и мужском языках_ confused. И только лучшие вошли в словарь!"
http://www.lingvo.ru/valentine/


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> Первая - *колом*, вторая - *соколом*, третья - *мелкими пташками*/пташечками  (all kinds of birds).
> 
> To Athaulf: Guess, what is it?



Nope, I couldn't guess... Google however revealed the mystery.  I'm not sure I really understand the meaning of _кол_ in this saying, though?


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> Nope, I couldn't guess... Google however revealed the mystery.  I'm not sure I really understand the meaning of _кол_ in this saying, though?


*(Встаёт) колом* - means a stake that sticks in the throat as compared to the first *рюмка* (водки).


----------

